# 90718 - I see where as



## cvmartin (Jul 17, 2012)

I see where as of 07/01/12 90718 is no longer valid.  What I do not see is what it was replaced with or what we should use instead, is it just 90714.   Thank you in advance for the help.


----------



## jmcpolin (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't think that will be implemented until 1-1-2013.  I see the decision was made 7-1-2012 on the AMA website but not to take effect until Jan 1.

http://www.ama-assn.org/resources/doc/cpt/summary-of-panel-actions-feb2012.pdf


----------



## cvmartin (Jul 17, 2012)

In the article from AAPC it says 

The following three codes are no longer valid for reporting, effective July 1, and will be omitted in the 2013 CPT® codebook:

90665 Lyme disease vaccine, adult dosage, for intramuscular use

90701 Diphtheria, tetanus toxoids, and whole cell pertussis vaccine (DTP), for intramuscular use

90718 Tetanus and diphtheria toxoids (Td) absorbed when administered to individuals 7 years or older, for intramuscular use

http://news.aapc.com/index.php/2012/07/ama-releases-cpt-code-changes/


----------



## jmcpolin (Jul 17, 2012)

hmm interesting I hope other address this question, the only code close to it is 90714.


----------



## cvmartin (Jul 17, 2012)

I have found two other articles that direct us to use 90714.  I am just looking for something "official".


----------



## CDonaldson2014 (Jul 17, 2012)

*90718 deletion*

I have submitted a formal email question to AAPC today about this 90718 deletion. I asked them to confirm the date the deletion is effective and to state what code is recommended in its place. I will be glad to post that information once they reply to my email; hopefully, today or tomorrow. Also, you can get direct answers for AMA/CPT coding issues by logging onto to CPTNetwork.com, you must have the DOB and graduation year of a physician who is an active AMA member. Active AMA physicians are allowed 6 free inquiries per year. I have not been able to do that as I work for a billing agency rather than work for a physician. But you folks out there may be able to do that. That is what I was told this morning when I called the AMA toll free number to inquire about this code change. Good luck getting answers!


----------



## CDonaldson2014 (Jul 18, 2012)

*90718*

I received an email back from AAPC yesterday afternoon stating they are changing the article. The person who wrote the article at AAPC is on leave and the folks at AAPC cannot find the exact information where he/she got the information stating the code is no longer reportable as of 07/01/12. They are going to research further. If you look at the same article today, the section regarding the three codes no longer reportable as of 07/01/12 has been removed. I am still attempting to get more information from AMA but have been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## debbiek (Jul 18, 2012)

*90718*

Thanks for pursuing this... our office is anticipating the results..   we are split on the interpretation as well.


----------



## CDonaldson2014 (Jul 20, 2012)

*90718*

I also queried Encoder about this. They have not deactivated 90718. I received an email back from them this morning stating they too have attempted to reach the AMA for more details; however, the AMA has not responded to them yet. I am inclined to continue using the code at this point until confirmation of deletion effective 07/01/12 is made. I am also inclined to think we will get something from AMA later stating it will not be deleted until 01/01/13. At this point, I think everyone needs to wait and see what else AMA publishes. Good luck everybody.


----------



## tgesmundo (Jan 22, 2013)

Not sure if this ever got answered, but straight from the AMA website: Scroll down a little...code should be good until 1-1-13.

*When are CPT codes implemented?[/B**]

As the designated standard for the electronic reporting of physician and other health care professional services under the Health Insurance Portability and Accountability Act of 1996 (HIPAA), CPT codes are updated annually and effective for use on January 1 of each year. The AMA prepares each annual update so that the new CPT books are available in the fall of each year preceding their effective date to allow for implementation.

Category I vaccine product codes, Molecular Pathology and Category III codes are typically "early released" for reporting either January 1st or July 1st of a given CPT cycle. In order to comply with HIPAA requirements, the effective dates for these codes have been altered to become effective six months subsequent to the date of release following code set updates. As a result, codes released on January 1st are effective July 1st, allowing 6 months for implementation, and codes released on July 1st are effective January 1st.

Category II codes are typically "early released" for reporting three times yearly (March 15th, July 15th, and November 15th) following approval of the Panel minutes after each Editorial Panel meeting.  The effective dates for these codes have also been altered to become effective three months subsequent to the date of release following code set updates.  For example, codes released on July 15th are effective October 15th, allowing 3 months for implementation.*


----------



## Debbieo1965 (Feb 15, 2013)

*DebbieO*

I have read all of the posts re:  90718 being deleted.  So, what was the outcome, if any, on what it officially was replaced with for 2013?


----------

